# Usdtv



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Why is USDTV so bad? We have 4-5 ATSC stations here that show only one 480i feed and otherwise waste the rest of their bandwidth. You could add 3 more to 5 stations and get a 15 station "wireless cable" USDTV-type system.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I personally would rather see that spectrum used for HD. The station is getting the spectrum for free, they shouldn't be allowed to re-sell the free spectrum.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

What he said.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

"Free Spectrum" ???
Where?

The extra channel is being loaned to the analog TV viewers, so their sets will still work now that their local station has gotten with the program and gone digital. 

BTW, the stations are paying a tax on any non-"free broadcast"-channel income they make.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

I can see both sides of this coin - there are certain stations that will probably never broadcast in HD until they can pick up some cheap 1st gen equipment on eBay. But is there really a market for such a small channel package? I think that's the bigger question. IMO, most stations would be better serving the public interest (and their own interest) by offering more free streams of content, not premiums.


----------

